# New to the cockatiel thing, needs advice please



## Courtwolfie (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello! This last Sunday I bought a cockatiel from a breeder that kept them in an outside aviary. He had around 50-80 cockatiels. I wanted a young one so I picked out a male yellow Lutino probably around 8 months old. Now, even though the breeder told me that he hand-fed them as babies, I can tell that he hasn't had much people interaction. So, I get home with him and immediately put him in is cage and let him calm down ( he was hissing and swaying like crazy!)

So, yesterday and today I have been sitting next to his cage and talking to him in a calming yet cheerful voice (certain periods of the day since I work). When you approach him, he does start hissing, but after a few minutes he stops and just stares at you. Sometimes he starts falling asleep (but i don't know if that's just from him getting so wined up). But as soon as you get up, he starts hissing all over again. 

My question is, since he hasn't been tamed properly, will it just take weeks? Am I doing the right thing by sitting next to his cage for about 10-15 mins talking to him (trying to get him to calm down)? My goal is to get him to one day sit on my finger while Im petting him lol! I just hope that he won't always be hissing like this. 

Oh and one more thing, should I clip his wings or leave that alone? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Bubba bird (Jan 15, 2013)

hi i have just got my first cockatiel shes 7 months and has not had human interaction and struggling lol i talk sing whistle but wont come near me  i have started using a stick to teach her step up and so far has worked and has been out of the cage twice now second time easier as used the step up tecnique using the stick and carried her back to her cage the first time she went back in herself after 3 minutes of bieng out lol im trying all differents things and i know it takes time but some days i think will she ever trust me so i can totally relate! lol this is the reason for joining the site for help and advice x


----------



## Courtwolfie (Jan 14, 2013)

Bubba bird said:


> hi i have just got my first cockatiel shes 7 months and has not had human interaction and struggling lol i talk sing whistle but wont come near me  i have started using a stick to teach her step up and so far has worked and has been out of the cage twice now second time easier as used the step up tecnique using the stick and carried her back to her cage the first time she went back in herself after 3 minutes of bieng out lol im trying all differents things and i know it takes time but some days i think will she ever trust me so i can totally relate! lol this is the reason for joining the site for help and advice x


I hear ya! haha! Yeah theres a lot of experienced people on this forum, reason that i'm seeking advice here. 

Curious, how long have you had yours??


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I think each tiel is different in how quickly it takes to tame them and it's important to try to work at the tiel's own pace. Patience is key. I think sitting and talking with your new tiel is very helpful. Here is some good advise from member DallyTsuka on taming:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=314774#post314774


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Here is some more helpful advise too:
Food Bribery - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661

Taming lperry82 version - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Went I first brought my Danny home she would hiss at me for about two or three days, I just kept working with her and very fast she became tame, just take your time and she will be fine, sitting next to her and talking and try feeding millet through the cage bars, only letting her have millet from your hands worked wonders in training and bonding for me.


----------



## Courtwolfie (Jan 14, 2013)

sunnysmom said:


> Here is some more helpful advise too:
> Food Bribery - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661
> 
> Taming lperry82 version - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073


Yeah I saw the "Taming Iperry82 version" and i was going to give that one a try maybe next week. right now i'm just talking to him outside of his cage. 

Do you think i should put some type of toy in his cage?? He is now moving around more and eating. I just didn't want him bored when I'm not there lol!


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

look under the section housing/toys on the forum and you will get a great idea on how to set things up , lots of great pictures


----------



## aquaabby13 (Jan 9, 2013)

My tiel got used to me on the first day, (Maybe he/she's already tamed when I got him?) I don't know but, it really depends on their personality, how they've been taught, what their behaviour is, but every tiel is unique and beautiful  Try to put your hand next to your tiel but a little space between. If he/she gives a warning or hissing, put your hand away to let him/her calm down. Then do it again, and again until he/she is comfortable. Then move your hand closer. Give him a treat (even if he/she tries to hiss) Then move your hand even closer. He/she might and might not bite or hiss. Finally, if you keep that up, he/she will get comfortable and soon it will climb up onto your hand. Hope this works for you


----------



## Courtwolfie (Jan 14, 2013)

aquaabby13 said:


> My tiel got used to me on the first day, (Maybe he/she's already tamed when I got him?) I don't know but, it really depends on their personality, how they've been taught, what their behaviour is, but every tiel is unique and beautiful  Try to put your hand next to your tiel but a little space between. If he/she gives a warning or hissing, put your hand away to let him/her calm down. Then do it again, and again until he/she is comfortable. Then move your hand closer. Give him a treat (even if he/she tries to hiss) Then move your hand even closer. He/she might and might not bite or hiss. Finally, if you keep that up, he/she will get comfortable and soon it will climb up onto your hand. Hope this works for you


I was going to maybe try that technique this weekend (I only had him for 3 days now). I don't want to push things. right now even if i get anywhere near the cage he starts to hiss and sway. but once i sit down and start talking to him, he calms down a little (still breathing hard). Sometimes he will close his eyes. lol!


----------



## Bubba bird (Jan 15, 2013)

ive had her for 2 weeks now. she has days she will chirp and days where she wont say anything. im not one for patience as soon as my cage turned up i went straight out to get her lol but this is making me learn patience as i dont want to force myself on her but i always say morning bye and hello shewont take millet from outside the cage through the bars she just hisses at me but if i use the stick she has no fear of it so i must be doing something right  she must feel calm as she eats and drinks no probs from day one as for a bath or shall i say shower from a spray bottle she hates it!! but atleast i know now im not alone with having a bird who does not trust me .... yet lol


----------



## aquaabby13 (Jan 9, 2013)

Courtwolfie said:


> I was going to maybe try that technique this weekend (I only had him for 3 days now). I don't want to push things. right now even if i get anywhere near the cage he starts to hiss and sway. but once i sit down and start talking to him, he calms down a little (still breathing hard). Sometimes he will close his eyes. lol!


 Hahaha! Don't worry, he will get used to it soon enough, don't worry


----------



## Courtwolfie (Jan 14, 2013)

aquaabby13 said:


> Hahaha! Don't worry, he will get used to it soon enough, don't worry


I'll try not to. I'm trying to be patient. I knew from the start that he was going to be a project.


----------



## Courtwolfie (Jan 14, 2013)

Bubba bird said:


> ive had her for 2 weeks now. she has days she will chirp and days where she wont say anything. im not one for patience as soon as my cage turned up i went straight out to get her lol but this is making me learn patience as i dont want to force myself on her but i always say morning bye and hello shewont take millet from outside the cage through the bars she just hisses at me but if i use the stick she has no fear of it so i must be doing something right  she must feel calm as she eats and drinks no probs from day one as for a bath or shall i say shower from a spray bottle she hates it!! but atleast i know now im not alone with having a bird who does not trust me .... yet lol


From what i'm reading it all depends on the bird itself. it can takes weeks to months for it to fully trust you. You just have to play the patient game.  I guess instead of the stick, try just using your fingers. So that she can get used to that.


----------



## Bubba bird (Jan 15, 2013)

Courtwolfie said:


> From what i'm reading it all depends on the bird itself. it can takes weeks to months for it to fully trust you. You just have to play the patient game.  I guess instead of the stick, try just using your fingers. So that she can get used to that.


with this she will bite me i tried with millet first time and she threw her head forward with her mouth wide open  lol i have the fear of the unknown if she will hurt my finger bad? but i never let a negative stop me from trying again x


----------



## Courtwolfie (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok, I have another quick question. Now I have noticed that my birdie breathes heavy a lot. IS that normal?? I guess that he is still a little scared. He's not hissing as much. But whenever I get around him sometimes he does that heavy breathing with his mouth open. What is he doing?? lol

Thanks!


----------

